# RAF Innsworth Married Quarters



## crickleymal (Dec 30, 2009)

I suppose this belongs here although it could easily belong in the residential thread. 

RAF Innsworth has been deserted for over a year now. The RAF have left and it has been renamed Imjim Barracks ready for whoever is coming in next. In the roads opposite the main site are loads of deserted streets with perhaps one house in 20 occupied. It's really quite eerie. I was taking some photographs when I had the sensation of being watched. I turned round and there was a bloke in a red shell suit peering at me round the corner of one of the houses. He vanished as soon as he realised I had seen him. A bit further on I encountered an army security patrol pickup truck and thought it prudent to drive off for a while then return. 

I think these must be other ranks quarters



























These probably are officers quarters. Nice detached houses











Seniors officers only?











A little bit boring but it's been a slow Christmas


----------



## bullmastiff (Dec 30, 2009)

oh MOD houseing at its best 
im betting there draughty and with paper thin doors aswell lol 

eerie pics kinda cool


----------



## borntobemild (Dec 31, 2009)

Officers quarters look practically new.

White ones look like they are prefabricated conccrete. Damp and cold.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 31, 2009)

They are refurbishing some of them. Some govenrment scheme , no doubt prompted by the recent publicity about shite housing. I can't recall the "Mission Statement" of the builders but it's something like "Houses for Heroes".


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 31, 2009)

"The barracks that time forgot" I know what you mean about rubbish govt. initiatives. These were probably done up just before being vacated


----------

